
Why Google is Killing Google Reader: Blame Google+ - pauljonas
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/14/former-google-reader-product-manager-confirms-our-suspicions-its-demise-is-all-about-google/?utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_campaign=social%20media&awesm=tnw.to_e0W9O&utm_source=Twitter
======
danoprey
Wouldn't an intermediary phase (6-9 months) of having it integrated in to G+
before killing it have been a smarter move in this case? I check Reader daily,
often several times, and never check G+. That would have guarenteed that I,
and I suspect most of you, had opened G+ every day and there would have been
some spillover...

------
InclinedPlane
Classic strategy tax behavior. It looks like Google may be well on its way to
becoming Microsoft 2.0.

~~~
rachelbythebay
If your project can be shot in the head to make room for some VP's darling,
even if yours already exists, actually works, and has happy users, expect to
see a red laser dot appear sooner rather than later.

Time will pass... then... ___boom_ __. Another dead project.

~~~
yuhong
At least it is not as bad as the MS OS/2 2.0 fiasco:
[http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/12/about-ms-
os2-20-fiasco-...](http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/12/about-ms-
os2-20-fiasco-px00307-and-dr.html)

------
yanw
Blogspam.

I'm fed up with this blog, they somehow manage to hijack every news item even
though their posts read like something a drunk child wrote.

Source: former PM _speculating_ on Quora: [https://www.quora.com/Google-
Reader-Shut-Down-March-2013/Why...](https://www.quora.com/Google-Reader-Shut-
Down-March-2013/Why-is-Google-killing-Google-Reader)

